# 10! $ loveland & Breck



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I think the KBPI thing already happened or was restricted or something. I remember hearing something about on my way home from work a couple weeks back, should be on their website.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Hump day = Wednesday of ever week, half way there, "over the hump". Could be wrong, or knowing KBPI it could be referring to the act of humping.....


----------

